# Hello from south jersey



## STR8UP (Jul 26, 2009)

*OL DOG LOOKN TO LEARN NEW TRICKS* 43 yr ol Long time gun hunter turned bow hunter 6 years back. lookn to improve my bow skills like shootn ,tunning,n huntn.in my opinion you cant learn enuff.so i'll be lookn to all you xperts to improve in any way i can .thank you in advance :ninja:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

you came to the right place, Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## STR8UP (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* STR8UP. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## STR8UP (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks to all you good people!heard alot of great thing about this forum .lookn forward to learning more about a great way of huntn.question ? do you have to put the topic when you want to reply to a post? this is a quick reply want to make sure i dont get lost this is a big place


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

STR8UP said:


> thanks to all you good people!heard alot of great thing about this forum .lookn forward to learning more about a great way of huntn.question ? do you have to put the topic when you want to reply to a post? this is a quick reply want to make sure i dont get lost this is a big place


Welcome to AT from Central Joisey!  This Website is the Largest Most Informative Website in the World if ya ask me,not to mention the Deals that you can find in our Classifieds are second to None! :first: To answer your question,no you do not have to put in the topic before you post... Have Fun,Enjoy and if you need Anything feel free to >>>-------> me a PM...:teeth: Jersey Ray (AT Classifieds/Super Moderator)


----------



## STR8UP (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks *JR!* Burl.co. *PINEY POWER! * :thumbs_up


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:
Great to have ya here!


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

What's up South Jersey

:wave3:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to hunt the pines around Burlington Co, now I'm a little farther south (Salem county). Welcome to AT, it is a great site:thumbs_up


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------

